# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > مبتدی: مثال های تمرینی برای آموزش بهتر C++‎‎

## Moslem_Pc

با سلام خدمت تمامی برنامه نویسان مبتدی و همچنین اساتید محترم این انجمن.
هدف از افتتاح این پست این بود که یک سری برنامه ساده به زبان C++‎‎‎ به عنوان تمرین برای علاقه مندان به یادگیری این زبان قرار بدهیم. فقط لازمه باهم بکوشیم و برای بهتر شدن روال این پست به یه سری نکات توجه کنیم:
.
1- قبل از قرار دادن کد، آن را امتحان کرده و از صحت آن اطمینان حاصل نمایید.
2- حتما قبل از کد، نام و ورژن کمپایلر خود را ذکر کنید.
3- اگر حس میکنید قسمتی از کد نوشته شده به توضیحات اضافه احتیاج دارد لطفا دریغ نفرمایید.
4- اگر نسبت به کدی که یکی از افراد انجمن قرار داده سوالی برایتان پیش آمد، لطفا سوال را با نقل قول از کد منظور، قرار داده تا نسبت به شلوغی بی مورد و بروز اشتباه، اجتناب شود.
5- به جای نوشتن متن تشکر لطفا فقط از طریق دکمه "تشکر" اقدام نمایید.
امیدوارم این پست و محتوای آن برای شما دوستان عزیز مفید واقع گردد :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب: 
بنا به درخواست اعضای محترم انجمن ادامه کدها در این تاپیک قرار خواهند گرفت

----------


## Moslem_Pc

توسط این کد، برنامه پس از اجرا شدن نمرات 5دانش آموز رو به ترتیب دریافت کرده و آنها را به ما نشان میدهد.
اهداف:
1- آشنایی بیشتر با آرایه ها
2- آشنایی بیشتر با حلقه for
کامپایلر برنامه Visual C++‎ 2012

#include "stdafx.h"
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

int main()
{
    shoroo:
    int adad[5];
    int i(0);
    for (i=0 ; i<5 ; i++)
    {
    cout<<"nomreye danesh amuze shomare " << i+1 << "ra vared konid.\n";
    cin>>adad[i];
    }
    cout<<"\nshomare\t\tnomre\n-------------------------\n";
    for(i=0;i<5;i++)
    {
        cout<<i+1 <<"\t\t" << adad[i] << "\t|\n";
    }
    cout<<"-------------------------\n\n";
    goto shoroo;
}

هرگونه مشکل یا سوالی بود در خدمتم. :لبخند:

----------


## Moslem_Pc

این کد پس از اجرا مقدار حافظه ای که توسط متغیر های مشخص شده اشغال میشود را به ما نشان می دهد.
کد سادست و توضیحات لازم بین کد ها ذکر شده.
کامپایلر برنامه Visual C++‎‎ 2012


#include "stdafx.h"
#include <iostream> //baraye in estefade mishe ke betunim az dastoorati manande cout va cin estefade konim.
using namespace std; //baraye ine ke az dastoorati mesle (std::cout) beshe be in shekl estefade kard: (cout)
 int main()
 {
 cout << "The size of an int is:\t\t" << sizeof(int) <<" bytes.\n";
 cout << "The size of a short int is:\t" << sizeof(short) <<" bytes.\n";
 cout << "The size of a long int is:\t" << sizeof(long) <<" bytes.\n";
 cout << "The size of a char is:\t\t" << sizeof(char) <<" bytes.\n";
 cout << "The size of a float is:\t\t" << sizeof(float) <<" bytes.\n";
 cout << "The size of a double is:\t" << sizeof(double) <<" bytes.\n";
 cin.get(); //age in dastoor nabashe barname be mahze ejra va anjame dastoorat, kharej mishe.
 }
هرگونه مشکل یا سوالی بود در خدمتم. :لبخند:

----------


## maktoom

سلام
این تاپیک قبلا ایجاد شده. بهتره پست هاتون رو در اون تاپیک قرار بدید.
موفق باشید./

----------


## Moslem_Pc

ممکنه لینک تاپیک رو لطف کنید؟
ممنونم.

----------


## maktoom

اینجاست. کافی بود به قسمت تاپیک های اعلان همین تالار مراجعه کنید.
موفق باشید./

----------


## Moslem_Pc

عذر میخوام سوالی برای بنده پیش اومده
از نظر انجمن، ایرادی داره اگه من فعالیتم رو توی همین پست ادامه بدم؟

----------


## saied_hacker

بله داره - چون اینجوری مطالب پراکنده میشه و پست های تکراری
اونجوری مطالب جاش مشخه و دسترسی بهش راحت و...

----------


## Moslem_Pc

بله - ممنونم بابت تذکر  :لبخند:

----------

